# Do web host really use SSD drives?



## Karina122 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have recently seen an offer where a server host is providing unlimited SSD space, I don't think it is SSD?
Anyone seen such hosting offers?


----------



## thekreek (Oct 13, 2015)

I supose you're talking about shared hosting. In that case it's a trend that many hosts follow they sell you an unlimited plan but in reality it's limited in their TOS.
Read their TOS and you will understand this.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 13, 2015)

Stablebox is a typical example of why unlimited plans are usually very limited.  Their shared hosting offers advertise "Unlimited disk space, Solid State Drives (SSD) in RAID".  Their AUP policy states _"By default, all accounts are provisioned with storage on Solid State Drives. Accounts using more than 5GB of disk space may be moved, at our discretion, to a server utilizing traditional hard disks for storage."  _Their AUP also places further restrictions on disk usage by prohibiting _"Backup, archive, file upload /sharing, and mirroring sites"._


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 13, 2015)

Yep.  As the old saying goes, "there's no such thing as unlimited".  

Take Site5 for example.  A long long time ago when we (one of my projects) used them, and a long time ago when I was much more naive, we stored some large-sized audio files on our website for download to our viewers.  

Later, our website gets shutdown for "using excessive processor power" from people downloading these files.  Not bad, but yeah wasn't the happiest camper there.  

tldr: If they say unlimited, I'd suggest staying away from them (even if they're some large company.  More than likely, it's outlined in their Terms of Service).


----------



## emdad (Oct 13, 2015)

There is no such thing as Unlimited disk, even with SATA, let alone SSD. Better know your limits before you purchase.


----------



## HN-Matt (Oct 13, 2015)

If a web host advertises resource x as unlimited and is operating in a context of reified 'contemporary physics', it means there are other constraints on that particular resource. The constraints are usually listed in the small print.

In hosting the phrase "unlimited x" is probably best perceived as a euphemism for "don't forget to read the terms!"


----------



## kunnu (Oct 17, 2015)

If copy paste speed is more then HDD then SSD else HDD.


----------



## Amitz (Oct 17, 2015)

kunnu said:


> If copy paste speed is more then HDD then SSD else HDD.



Pure Poetry.


----------



## TO.oL (Nov 3, 2015)

best way to find out the unlimited is actually unlimited is to upload a really big gigs of file to the host and see if it fails.


----------



## web-project (Nov 4, 2015)

normally the shared servers will use hybrid hard drives or SSD boosted(using a SSD Cache), this way it's cheaper than just pure SSD hard drives, also no such thing as unlimited vps or server or datacenter.


----------



## drmike (Nov 5, 2015)

web-project said:


> normally the shared servers will use hybrid hard drives or SSD boosted(using a SSD Cache), this way it's cheaper than just pure SSD hard drives, also no such thing as unlimited vps or server or datacenter.



Are folks really using the hybrid drives in business environments?   Not that I am surprised, but I don't think the consumer versions are RAID friendly.


----------



## web-project (Nov 5, 2015)

drmike said:


> Are folks really using the hybrid drives in business environments?   Not that I am surprised, but I don't think the consumer versions are RAID friendly.



we don't use hybrid hard drives, as we do use normal or pure ssd hard drives at this moment.


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 5, 2015)

drmike said:


> Are folks really using the hybrid drives in business environments?   Not that I am surprised, but I don't think the consumer versions are RAID friendly.



I found out the hard way that Xen/HDD & SSD/Flashcache offers better I/O on a scale of negligible to none.

SSD caching makes a noticeable difference in OpenVZ, though, no?


----------



## LibreServers (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes, some webhosting companies use SSD, but no webhosting companies actually provide unlimited services. Virtually unlimited SSD space could be provided using a NAS setup, but right now the cost would be too high for a "Unlimited" Webhosting Provider IMO.


I'll also chip in that most of my clients are leary of SSDs, and prefer HDDs for storage. I find SSDs to be a hard sell, but that could just be my client base.


----------



## willie (Nov 5, 2015)

I haven't used HDD for anything but bulk archive and media storage in years, plus a few cheap VPS.  SSD has almost made it obsolete.  The SSD VPS that I have are way more responsive than HDD ones, even from good providers.  I have a dedicated server with HDD because that's how you get TB's of storage cheap .


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Nov 6, 2015)

Most of the time, Unlimited means Unlimited as long as the space is not being used as a personal storage space.


----------



## ikoula (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello,


"Unlimited" is a marketing term, nothing is unlimited as long as it relies on physical storage.


There is always an asterisk explaining unlimited is limited.


To me there is no unlimited offer of any kind.


----------



## CenTex Hosting (Jan 6, 2016)

I think a lot of the older host are still on HDD drives. You are starting to see everyone switch out to SSD now.


If they say unlimited then I would check TOS as most limit you on how much space you can really use.


----------



## DMMediaLtd (Jan 27, 2016)

"Unlimited" is just a nice way to say limited by CPU/Process/Nodes it looks great on paper but its massively misleading generally it leads to overage bills or TOS suspensions


----------



## OneStepHosting (Jan 29, 2016)

DMMediaLtd said:


> "Unlimited" is just a nice way to say limited by CPU/Process/Nodes it looks great on paper but its massively misleading generally it leads to overage bills or TOS suspensions



Or you will find it covered under the "Fair usage" item in the TOS


----------



## Fenzox (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm running a vps hosting business and i use it


----------



## Hosterbox (Apr 20, 2016)

SSDs have really come down in price and it's actually scalable to use SSD storage instead.


----------



## cristipuc (Apr 26, 2016)

They offer SSD, but "unlimited" not means you can use as storage drive ( like hosting big files, is unlimited for websites, Html,img,png, etc, small file's )


----------



## HH-Jake (Apr 29, 2016)

Honestly,


I dont see how companies can even offer a ton of SSD space to one client and still make a profit. SSD has came a long way since it was introduced, but I am still reluctant to put it on any server unless its ran in raid. SSD still have a read/write life :/


----------



## WiredBlade (Jul 20, 2016)

Hosting providers do use the word 'unlimited' a lot since they usually assume that normal users will not have the need to consume a certain amount of data. As long as your service is running smoothly, you should not worry too much about it.


----------



## AndriusP (Jul 26, 2016)

It is pretty easy to make high storage with SSD drives. I saw offer with 24 x 500 and 24 x 1TB SSD. There nothing unlimited, because they will definitely kick you out of any reason if you overuse an "unlimited" disk space.


----------



## HostSlick (Jul 30, 2016)

A average Shared Hosting customer does not even use 2GB even if they have purchased a plan with 50GB or unlimited. But some also think "oh, its unlimited, i can host my porn site/image hosting site/file hosting site for a cheap price there"  Thats why they limit it in their ToS by saying "Media file storage not allowed".


Its true, theres no such thing as unlimited and its a marketing term but those facts make it possible to offer it.


----------



## AndriusP (Aug 1, 2016)

SSD drives becomes cheaper and cheaper every month. It is very easy to build a 5 - 10TB SSD storage in any RAID level... but there nothing unlimited...


----------



## webhostuk (Aug 1, 2016)

Rightly said ..and the best thing is to avoid unlimited providers .. its always overselling company which ends up real bad.


----------



## VPSServer (Aug 23, 2016)

It is not possible to sell unlimited SSD, have a look at terms and conditions, probably some low fair use policy or something like that.


----------



## VPS6 (Aug 26, 2016)

There really is no unlimited. If a host is marketing their specs as unlimited I would suggest going into their terms of service to see what their definition of unlimited is. Often times you will see its more limited than the ones that do not advertise as unlimited.


----------



## ServerBundle (Aug 30, 2016)

There is no such thing as unlimited. They will clearly state the actual limits allowed in the Terms of Service. Coming back to your query, Yes many hosting companies have started to use SSD's as the prices have dropped quite significantly also higher capacity drivers are now coming to the market.


----------



## ctrlswitches (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes many of the hosts are providing SSD drives enables hosting services for better performance.


----------



## web-project (Aug 8, 2017)

No such thing as unlimited or thing other way: can you do for me unlimited volume cup of coffee?


----------



## Liquidips (Sep 10, 2017)

ideally many hosting providers do provider SSD drives also SAS drives are comparable


----------



## Lampard (Oct 4, 2017)

It is hard to find this out in a web hosting. But anyways nothing is unlimited.


----------



## stefiee (Oct 10, 2017)

Karina122 said:


> I have recently seen an offer where a server host is providing unlimited SSD space, I don't think it is SSD?
> Anyone seen such hosting offers?


there are no such things like unlimited..they mention as unlimited but they restrict after some moment..*SSD* pricing is a good deal more expensive than HDDs.


----------



## HostOjo (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes Some host fool people,But there are some legit hosts in the market which actually provide unlimited SSD , but nothing is unlimited every host has a limit.


----------



## Vovaze (Feb 16, 2018)

Karina122 said:


> I have recently seen an offer where a server host is providing unlimited SSD space, I don't think it is SSD?
> Anyone seen such hosting offers?


 If you ask me then I'll say that definitely server host provide "Solid State Drives".


----------



## mellisa (Feb 19, 2018)

Unlimited SSD disk space is not possible, therefore it's always recommended to avoid such web hosting provider, its nothing but trap for new users, so be careful.


----------



## web-project (Feb 28, 2018)

No such thing as unlimited server resources, just imaging your wallet, is it unlimited?


----------



## Hostfinch (Jul 26, 2018)

SSD is the trend right now in the market, and many hosting companies usually go for SSD.
Better read their constraints before investing as Unlimited also has some limits.


----------



## intovps (Jul 2, 2019)

"Unlimited" is to be taken with a grain of salt.

But SSD or not expensive anymore, even NVMe became affordable.

I remember when a physical SSD costed 1$ / GB or or even $3 / GB. Not the case any more.


----------



## SpinServers-John (Jan 10, 2020)

Karina122 said:


> I have recently seen an offer where a server host is providing unlimited SSD space, I don't think it is SSD?
> Anyone seen such hosting offers?



As others have mentioned, there's often times a catch or fine print with hosting plans that offer unlimited storage. If you're considering a hosting plan with unlimited storage (and truly need lots of storage), you should check their Terms Of Service and Fair Usage Policy for certain restrictions, such as limits regarding I/O usage, IOPS, processes, CPU usage, etc.


----------



## qtechservers (Jan 20, 2020)

The hosting companies offering unlimited disk will usually have a lot of conditions attached to it. In most cases, their condition is that the space can be used only for the website. For example, you cannot use the space as a sort of offsite backup space for your home or office computer.


----------



## hostneverdie (Jun 14, 2020)

Some web hosting providers use SSD, but no hosting companies actually provide unlimited hosting. It should be called unmetered.


----------

